# Nature Coast Tarpon



## makin moves

What tarpon? Ive seen them happily rolling around in about 4-6 ft of water. When I was in high school we would drink out at Bayport restaurant. I remember how awesome it was to see the line of skiffs lined up at night in front of the rooms the rent. The area has a cool history of landing tarpon on fly and setting records. Have fun. Merrita Mike is the guy to ask.


----------



## MariettaMike

Pete’s Pier around 4 pm


----------



## Guest

MariettaMike said:


> Pete’s Pier around 4 pm


Just being some fish carcasses with you! 
Other than that, ain’t no fish to be found round these parts no mo! All the tourists done wint and runned dem all 

Sorry, couldn’t help myself


----------



## Guest

Forrest said:


> I plan on targeting tarpon for this first time this season. Any suggestions or recommendations? Most looking for help locating them. Thanks


If you really want to learn a thing or two about Nature coast tarpon, I will suggest contact Capt’ John Bazo and book a trip. Be up front with your intensions and let him know you are wanting to learn some things.


----------



## Guest

I would offer a trip but I am a little busy right now and should probably prep my boat for storage because I doubt it will see the water for another 6months!


----------



## Monty

Nature Coast -- isn't that Steinhatchee and all that? If so, fish down around Suwannee or Wacassa. Tarpon seem to like the brackish area. I've fished this area for 40 years and never boated a tarpon. I've had large fish hit and take off and strip the line ... they may have been tarpon. But I never boated any or saw them jump so I could confirm what it was. But a doctor at the VA, Dr. Alexander, PM&RS (RIP) was my boss and he fished out of Horseshoe a lot and boated 2 really large tarpon. Got pictures and had witnesses and all that. He is the only one I know to catch a tarpon on our coast. They're there just not real common.


----------



## makin moves

No tarpon here! They put this up just to confuse people.


----------



## Guest

https://www.amisun.com/2018/06/12/the-evolution-of-homosassa-tarpon-fishing/

Yep, no tarpon to be had on the Nature coast!


----------



## Zika

None along the Big Bend coast, either. In fact, tarpon are about as rare as the American red snapper. Probably should just pack the bags for Sierra Leone if you want a big 'poon.


----------



## MariettaMike

Boatbrains said:


> https://www.amisun.com/2018/06/12/the-evolution-of-homosassa-tarpon-fishing/
> 
> Yep, no tarpon to be had on the Nature coast!


Humans are the invasive species!


----------



## Monty

Yep and thay


----------



## Monty

Sorry about sending an incomplete message earlier. The population explosion is hurting Florida for sure. I'll just jump into this...Florida is a southern state. Get over it. Southern/Northern/Midwest/Canadian... don't know why that is important, except it is and its just bad manners to come to a new area and make fun of people's accent, let them know you deplore grits and that they are all bigots. Should also mention the Civil War is over, so stop trying to fight it again. The Confederate statues are not monuments to slavery and the old south...they're monuments to the bravery of the soldiers that fought in the Civil War. Those guys gave their all, same as the Union side. What do you expect to see a statue of Sherman in Georgia, for the general that burned Atlanta? We shouldn't be expected to feel ashamed for something 160 years ago because we don't. I promise if i go up north and go fishing, I will not say "here is how we do it in the South."


----------



## SomaliPirate

No tarpon here. Try the keys.


----------



## Fishshoot

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 76120
> 
> 
> Humans are the invasive species!


When I moved out of Florida in 1991 there were over 900 people a day moving into Florida....


----------



## jimsmicro

Tarpon fishing is basically Fight Club.


----------



## crboggs

jimsmicro said:


> Tarpon fishing is basically Fight Club.


No idea what you're talking about...

Are you talking about sea turtles? Endless of those around...


----------

